

When Weebly Meets Shopify: A Bootstrap Based eCommerce In Python - kngl
https://www.openerp.com/teaser?v=all

======
pinky07
It's based on OpenERP and the realease is expected in 20 days. If you want to
test now, here are the Launchpad branches:
[https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp-dev/openobject-
server/tr...](https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp-dev/openobject-server/trunk-
website-al) [https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp-dev/openobject-
addons/tr...](https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp-dev/openobject-addons/trunk-
website-al) [https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp-dev/openerp-web/trunk-
we...](https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp-dev/openerp-web/trunk-website-al)

One can also test it on runbot:
[http://runbot.openerp.com](http://runbot.openerp.com) (connect on the trunk-
website-al branch)

